# Preference for media for Fluval 406



## clester (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought a Fluval 406 a while back. Using it and my HOB filters saved my tank and fish. When I purchased it, I used the media it came with in the chambers the manual recommended. It's due for a cleaning..

What needs replaced? What just needs cleaned? What media do you prefer in each one the "chambers" (Stages?) Not sure the proper terminology. Never had a canister filter before...


Thanks!
clester


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually, you don't really need to change out anything. Just rinse the sponges and other filter media in some removed tank water. I never replace any of my media unless it is falling apart (the filter pads) or is disintegrating (ceramic noodles and bio balls). If you replace the media, you will lose a lot of beneficial bacteria that has colonized on them and may throw your tank into a mini cycle. I have Eheim canister filters and they use basically similar filter media as Fluvals do.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a Fluval 206. I first removed the carbon, then added generic floss on top of the black sponge in the first basket, left the Bio Max and added a second bag from my AquaClear that was retired, added fine felt pads (2 thicknesses) in the top basket. I'm thinking of switching the Bio Max and felt pads to put all of the mechanical filtering ahead of the bio filtering. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 306 and what i have is just the Egg crate sponge at the bottom tray, then split the amount of Bio-max in the remaining trays and put the fine filter floss inside the top tray along with the bio-max. I don't use Activated Carbon seeing as i don't need it. IMO, you dont really need Activated carbon in it unless you have chemicals or medicine in the water you are trying to filter out. Besides, Activated Carbon has a lifespan of 1 month or 2 months tops, after that, you need to replace it.


----------

